# Lets learn about Reef Supplements!



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Alright, I see a ton of Reef Supplements where I work. I was wondering if some of you guys could help explain how they work for the rest of us...and why we might need them.

Lets start off with some easier ones. Calcium, Strontium and Iodine. Why would I need these? What do they do? What are some signs in my tank that my Reef is being neflected of these?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good idea we need an info thread on addatives. I'll add some to this when i get some time.
Lets hear what you all use for buffers, calcium, ect.

Moved to water chemistry.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

danny- strontium in my understanding is a useless waste of money.. its in the ocean, but sure, uranium is too. but we dont add it to our tanks.

calcium and iodine are for coral growth.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i use a calcium reactor.. so much easier than dosing..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

calcium is used by corals and clams to grow. Corals use it to build a calcium carbonate skeleton, and clams use it in building their shell. Calcium is easily tested for, and most saltwater test kits should include a calcium test solution, or actually solutions. there are several methods, 4 to be exact.

1. a calcium reactor, uses a low, or acidic ph, to break down a calcium medium such as argonite.
2. 2 part additive, calcim dissolved in a liquid, usually just rodi water.
3. Kalk, or kalk wasser of pickeling lime has a calcim concentration.
4. powder or pellets, you can also buy calcim in a powderd or pelleted form and disolve it in rodi water, or topoff and add it to your system that way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

rbp 4 135 said:


> calcium is used by corals and clams to grow. Corals use it to build a calcium carbonate skeleton, and clams use it in building their shell. Calcium is easily tested for, and most saltwater test kits should include a calcium test solution, or actually solutions. there are several methods, 4 to be exact.
> 
> 1. a calcium reactor, uses a low, or acidic ph, to break down a calcium medium such as argonite.
> 2. 2 part additive, calcim dissolved in a liquid, usually just rodi water.
> ...


Thats what I was lookin for!


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Reef Supplements*

*Boron*
Boron is important to the marine environment. To low of a concentration will slow down the growth of coral and coraline algae and to high will cause a build up of boric acid which can kill off the bacteria in your tank causing ammonia and NO2 and NO3 spikes. The concentration in normal sea water should be between 4.4 mg/l and 4.8 mg/l

*Calcium*
Calcium is a major contributer of coralline algae and to the growth of hard corals and the skeletal needles of soft corals. Low calcium concentration slows coral and coralline algae growth. 
Calcium also fulfills many important biological functions and helps hold the soft tissue of hard corals to the skeleton. Calcium should be a constant in the aquarium and shouldn't fluctuate. Calcium should be between 380 and 450ppm.

*Iodine*
Iodine is present in natural seawater in very low concentrations about .6 mg/L. Iodine helps as a aid in the molting of various types of inverts.

*Carbonate and bicarbonate (alkalinity)*
Carbonate and bicarbonate are needed in the aquarium and have a major effect on stabilizing and buffering PH levels at a range of 8.1 to 8.4. Alkalinity should be maintained between 7 and 11 DKH. High levels of bicarbonate are needed for calcification and photosythesis in stoney corals.

*Magnesium*
Magnesium is avalible in natural sea water in at high concentrations about 1350 to 1500 mg/L and is essential for photosynthesis to take place. Without photosynthesis corals would die. Magnesium also helps to maintain the correct cobination of calcium and alkalinity. maintaining the correct level of magnesim is important to the fast growing of coral and coraline algae. Magnesium can be depleated by the use of kalkwasser.

*Strontium*
Strontium plays an important role in accelerating the growth of corals and coraline algae. Natural seawater contains about 7 to 9 mg/L of strontium.

If anyone has anything to add to this go right ahead maybe we could get a nice lengthy post that could be saved.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow diamond...your the man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Great info!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Great info!


I know where ill be going for all my supplement ?s

great thread and info guys


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i think it should be mentioned that it is very important to test for Iodine, as overdose can prove fatal particularly to crustaceans.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

one missing detail here is the relationship between these elements

calciona dn alkalinity are incredibly important in direct relation to each other. two part solutions are designed to suply alkalinity and calcium in roughly te same ratio as these towo elements are depleted.

alot of two part solutions also supply many of the necessary secondary elements and water changes also provide many trace elements like iodine stronium and magnesium...

the most important elements to monitor ina reef tank are alkalinity and calcium..

since i began using a two part dosing system the quality of my nano has becmoe much more consistant.


----------

